# Server Desktop Taskbar BLANK FROZEN



## majaa (Dec 12, 2009)

*Facing Urgent ISSUE*

*We cannot view Desktop or Taskbar in our 2008 server STD edition*
*ll the clients are logged in and working*
*but we cannot control server currently*

*
*
*Problem signature:*
 Problem Event Name: APPCRASH
 Application Name: DFSRs.exe
 Application Version: 6.0.6001.18000
 Application Timestamp: 47918a8a
 Fault Module Name: curslib.dll
 Fault Module Version: 6.0.88.4
 Fault Module Timestamp: 4b227825
 Exception Code: c0000005
 Exception Offset: 000062e9
 OS Version: 6.0.6001.2.1.0.272.7
 Locale ID: 1033
 Additional Information 1: bf6d
 Additional Information 2: 6cd8ae933da74907a0543f661d0c8bb8
 Additional Information 3: 4c20
 Additional Information 4: 87be15d2d69df8a6a6d997295de49c63

*Read our privacy statement:*
http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=50163&clcid=0x0409


----------

